# G40 air problems/clogged air ports



## mickike1976 (2 mo ago)

How do i unclog the air ports on my G40 sprayer?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had a couple clogged ports and soaked it in krud kutter then used a safety pin to open them up. I was going to just but a new gard/cap until I saw it was $150.


----------



## mickike1976 (2 mo ago)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I had a couple clogged ports and soaked it in krud kutter then used a safety pin to open them up. I was going to just but a new gard/cap until I saw it was $150.


Did u just soak the entire gun in the krud kutter?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Acetone is the quickest way to clean parts.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mickike1976 said:


> Did u just soak the entire gun in the krud kutter?


No, just unscrew the guard and spray some kk in it and let it soak a bit.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Acetone is the quickest way to clean parts.


----------

